# High School Reunions- would you go ?



## irishma (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a 20 year in September and there is no way I could face it, feel I would be judged to death, classmates discussing successes............has anyone gone and enjoyed one ?


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

No, I don't think it would be because I felt judged necessarily but because there would be no point. I had no friends and no life other than being in my own head at that period of my life. If I really believed "high school will be the best time of your life" I would have honestly killed myself. 

If you've made something of yourself and had good times in high school then I say why not, there will always be people who will condemn and judge no matter what you do.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

how about a "I just wouldn't do it" option, I wouldn't go, but it was because I have nothing to remember there, seeing people and their happy lives may make me depressed, and I never really knew that many people anyway, and the ones I do know, 3 of them, I talk to on xbox live so I don't need to go to a reunion to see them, even though I never see them in the first place and just keep it on xbox. Its better to just forget it and hope I can have a new life somewhere else.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i would be anxious about it but I would definitely make the effort to go, I am achieving enough in my life atm to be proud of my achievements amongst others as well and would love to know what others have gotten up to.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No. Even if I was rich and successful I wouldn't go. I have no desire to see any of those people again. I didn't know them well and it would just be awkward.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I went to the 10 year reunion. It was the same groups hanging out together, the same girls were pregnant and the food was lousy.
I didn't go to the 20, s5 or 30 years. I have little interest in those people anymore.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

My ten year HS reunion was last year and I didn't go. High school was an unpleasant experience for me and I have no interest in reliving the memories with a bunch of people I didn't like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never gone to one but I would if invited.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Nah. None of my classmates interested me then, and I have even less of an interest now.


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

I would go. Or plan to at least. People didnt like me at school, and dont now. I only left about two years ago, but I see people that are still clearly 'bothered' by me and it just makes me laugh. Other peoples opinions bother me but school people cant hurt me anymore. I have been a bit 'controversial' so people either kiss my *** or hate me. I find it rather amusing so I would go.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

20 years isn't far away in my case; it would be 2011 for me.

I had no interaction with these people when I was in HS, so why would I go now to see what they've all done with their life? Which in every case, would be more than I have.

The only thing I have going for me is I'm not the weirded member of the class of 1991. Back in 1993 one of my former classmates (who seemed mildly retarded -- though I'm not sure what his issue was) gunned down the principal of our former HS. He was nutty enough that I could immediately guess who did it even before his name was released on the news.

Thanks to him I can't rank any worse than 2nd place for most odd.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Meh, probably not. I'm not really interested in what people from my high school have been up to. (That's what facebook is for... : P)


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I hated high school, and everybody in it. I wouldn't dream of going to any such reunion.

Actually, I don't think my school does that sort of thing.

The only exception would be if I were to get a Ph.D. Then I would go and rub it in my teachers' faces, as they used to tell me I wasn't cut out to graduate HS, never mind postsecondary.

As for the students: I couldn't care less about them.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Where's the "No way in hell" option?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Micronian said:


> I hated high school, and everybody in it. I wouldn't dream of going to any such reunion.


:agree (except I don't hate anyone at my school- I just hate the way most people treat me).

I only have one year of high school left. Once I graduate, I am not stepping foot in that building again!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nfw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Probably not but I might go, to see how fat or how big of a loser the people who used to make fun of me, are now. :clap


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> nfw


this.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No way. I doubt many people would even know who I am if I showed up. I felt invisible in high school.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

This is my 10 year and there is no way I'd go. I'm 99% sure no one will be contacting me about it so I don't worry about possible excuses.

I have no successes to showboat to people. My life since then has been one massive failure. I'd rather keep people wondering if I went on to be successful.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

No chance in Hades I'd be going. It's really a stupid tradition anyway...no one really cares about how everyone else is going unless it is worse than them.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

High School reunions are pointless BS. The whole idea is just riduculous. I'm still in touch with my real friends from high school and have no desire to see any of the other people from HS and I don't care what's going on in their lives. :no They mean nothing to me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I don't perfectly fit any of the choices. I don't care to see most of the people at a reunion. The majority of people at my high school treated me like ****. I even left my school and finished my diploma at an alternative school. This begs the question of if I would even be invited. Despite having a diploma for my school, I don't believe I was invited to their graduation ceremony. For the few friends I had, I know other ways to contact them if I later choose to do so. High school is in the past for me and I'm having a much happier time in the present.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just plain wouldn't go to a high school reunion. Whether it is ten years or twenty years, I envision myself being successful at those times and would not be comparing my life to theirs in a negative light. The reason why I wouldn't go is because I simply don't care to be around people who I vaguely knew in high school anyway. I kept in contact with those whom I wanted to keep in contact with after high school, but all of those connections have been lost now and I don't regret it. Life goes on.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't really see the point of school reunions or any other reunion between people who haven't had contact with each other for years. If you wanted to keep in touch with them, you would. And vice versa.

No-one is going to organise a reunion if they don't already feel "on top of the world". No unemployed divorcees living in ghettos, for example. So I suspect that one of the main purposes of a reunion is to allow people to brag about their achievements and feel smug about how far they've come compared to their peers.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Amelia said:


> I don't really see the point of school reunions or any other reunion between people who haven't had contact with each other for years. If you wanted to keep in touch with them, you would. And vice versa.
> 
> No-one is going to organise a reunion if they don't already feel "on top of the world". No unemployed divorcees living in ghettos, for example. So I suspect that one of the main purposes of a reunion is to allow people to brag about their achievements and feel smug about how far they've come compared to their peers.


Highschool reunions, anyway.

Personally, I really love my Fraternity reunions because I get to see many friends that I haven't seen for a long time, or just lost touch with (usually because of marriage, or moving very far away, such is my case). We also drink a lot and meet new people from years past and meet the current undergrads.

It's highschool where it sucks.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I always think I want to go to see what everyone looks like and is doing... but then I know they, most likely, are doing WAY better than me. Then I think, maybe they aren't - maybe I should go just to see, then I think NOPE... then I think MAYBE... then I realize I will have to go alone and it's Heck No... and then I feel like a coward and I screw up the courage to think maybe again. I hate it. I have one in October - my 25th. I'm actually doing ok, new job, looking ok, and am pretty confident I could go and Maybe hold my own but the last one was awful even though everyone was nice - it felt like they were fake and patronizing... which they probably weren't, it was probably just the way I was perceiving it. Right now I am thinking that unless my boyfriend would go with me I wouldn't go... and even though he said last fall he would go with me, the way things are now I doubt he will. So I probably won't go.

Wow, maybe I do have SA...

caflme


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Going to my high school school reunion would be quite awkward, even if I never knew social anxiety existed.

I did have a couple friends from 9th grade actually, but the majority of the students who were in my grade the first year and a half most likely knew me as the "kid who never talks". Although I could care less about that since most of the class of 2007 had spoken to me or had a short conversation with me at some point, and all were very kind.

So, what would make it awkward? Going to a high school reunion after I randomly stopped attending school halfway through 10th grade - I didn't even officially drop out. Everyone who ended up talking to me during the reunion would be like "How come you just disappeared that one year?" :/ ... "Oh, I was suffering from debilitating social phobia, I couldn't even handle being around you guys for 7 hours a day!". Not a very shrewd reply. :um


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Going to my high school reunion would be awkward, but high school is where i found my best friends(whom i havent seen/talked to in years) and i'd like to see how their doing. However i would only go if i knew for certain that a couple of them would be there, otherwise it would just be awkward as all hell.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've skipped every reunion so far and I don't see that changing in the future.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

rumjungle said:


> no one really cares about how everyone else is going unless it is worse than them.


Au contraire! 

I just went to mine a couple of weeks ago, it's been 10 years, and seeing that Loserfest of what used to be the "cool kids" made me feel great about myself. Our head cheerleader that every guy once wanted (including yours truly) has turned into an obese housewife with 100 kids, the quarterback of our football team I guess wasn't good enough to make it to the NFL, so... I'm not sure what he's up to now, but every time I see him when I go to my home town he has a different job.

I was also really happy for two people who were bullied the most, the girl is graduating from medical school next year and the guy graduated from UT 3 years ago and is now working for a major video game developer. Which I kind of saw that coming, even though they weren't voted to be the ones most likely to succeed it was really easy to tell back then.
The lives of former cool kids v. geeks can also bee compared from extravert/introvert perspective, and in this case the introverts win.

So I can't say I had any regrets going there I was in a really good mood for the rest of the week :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would like to when i get older. But the only problem with me is, that i know almost nobody from school. This is partially because i shut myself away from everyone else, and partially because i moved around so much, that i have been to loads of schools (can't even remember how many!), so I didn't settle down in a particular one for very long.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No. I wouldn't feel judged and lacking. I just don't care to see anyone. Most of the people I was friendly with in high school are on my facebook anyway.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know. Prior to high school I was in a private K-12 school in central america. I'm sure they do reunions and I might be inclined to go depending on how I turn out career wise. I did get SA in that school though. I moved back to the US after 8th grade to public HS (which I loved) but don't know anyone by name - I was friendly with people but thats it so I don't think going would do anything.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I went to my 10 year reunion in 2007. I actually kind of enjoyed it. I went to a small public school (only 65 people in my graduating class), so I knew everybody. Except for running into a couple people at the store and a couple that I went to college with, I had not seen anyone since walking out of the gym on graduation day, so I was curious as to how they had changed. Few had changed much in appearance. 

It was interesting that the top 1/4 of our class in GPA didn't show up. I don't know if they were too busy performing brain surgery and running Fortune 500 companies or what. 

There was a girl that was shy and kind of an outcast in high school and it made me feel good to find out that she was doing well. Almost all of the girls were married, except a couple who lived far away (one in New York and one in Washington D.C.), who seemed to be married to their jobs.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Only if I looked really hot and had an awesome job by then.

Otherwise, no.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

NO. I don't want to see any of those people again.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

No. It would just be torture comparing myself to people.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If things were going well in my life then I would consider it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

This year is my 20th year out of the hell hole called High School. I never went to it. I am not traveling clear down there to be with all those cretins.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

hell no.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I would only go to them if I wanted confirm to my old friends what an Epic Fail my life has become instead of letting them think everything went rosily as planned. My 20th reunion is only a few years away so unless things drastically change, I will be avoiding that one like every other reunion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to withhold my vote. I do have a good job, but no social life would be the bummer. My brother has told me a couple of times that people he had seen in bars had asked about me and then said "[email protected], I should've taken school more seriously". 

Since I still live in my hometown, that alone causes my anxiety. My 10-year was in October, 2003 and I literally left town to visit my mother. As it turned out, it was a weekend deal and I was only gone Saturday. Sunday afternoon, I decided to go for my Sunday run and went past the park they supposedly still held the reunion (I didn't remember seeing it in the invitation). Fortunately, nobody saw me, but I remember running faster with my head held high. 

They put a fake return address on the invitation even though I eventually found out who sent it. They may have had a 15th in 2008, but I never got an invitation!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Since I still live in my hometown, that alone causes my anxiety.


I am glad I live 800 miles away. Only one person from my high school class knows where I live, but no one will find out since she died unexpectedly last spring. She got in touch with me the summer before she died and told her what I was up to. She never replied back.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i won't have one cuz i dropped out of regular hs


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I probably would. I think I must have a bad memory, or have blocked out some bad memories, but I actually enjoyed parts of high school. While I am typing this I am actually having second thoughts about it. It would be easy for me to track down and meet with the people I hung out with in highschool, but I would never actually do it, so I'm not sure why a class reunion would appeal to me.


----------

